# Installation Error - "A signal 11 was caught"



## include- (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello, I'm trying to install FreeBSD 7.1 in my PC, but appears this error: 

"A signal 11 was caught - I'm saving what I can and shutting down. If you can reproduce the problem, please turn Debug in the Options menu for the extra information it provides in debuggin problems like this."

Any solution?

Cumps.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you reproduce it?
Did you turn on Debug in options?
What did it say?

Without this, here's my psychic guess: your memory sticks are dying.


----------



## alekseykoj (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: A signal 11 was caught*

Check up the CRC load the distribution kit. You most likely had mistakes at load.


----------

